# Bitter Apple and plants



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yes you can spray bitter apple on plants.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I did, but it had no effect!! Bailey still chewed them anyway :doh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

All my dogs love bitter apple I have to use hot suace.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you both! I will pursue!

Helaine


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama loves the bitter apple also. Must be a Hooch dog trait. LOL


----------

